# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل مخطوطة سلم الأطفال في بيوع الآجال

## عبدالرحمن

حمل مخطوطة سلم الأطفال في بيوع الآجال
المصدر :
مخطوطات مالي

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

شكر الله لك
حاولت فتحها فلم أستطع
فما هو البرنامج الذي ينقصني
ومن هو المصنف
بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبدالرحمن

> شكر الله لك
> حاولت فتحها فلم أستطع
> فما هو البرنامج الذي ينقصني
> ومن هو المصنف
> بارك الله فيك


بارك الله فيك الرابط يعمل 
والبرنامج الذي ينقصك هو برنامج winrar

----------


## بن حمد آل سيف

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------

